# homemade hoof oil for chipping hoof?



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Long story short does anybody know of a recipe I can just make at home quick and easy for a homemade hoof oil/conditioner? 

My mare's front right is chipping ever so slightly. She threw a shoe over the holidays and I did have the farrier scheduled along with one of the staff to hold her for me during the day, then later on the night before the farrier was to come out my mare had a case of colic resulting in a vet call and a shot of benamine, as well as 4 hours of monitoring and on and off walking. Anyway! I ended up canceling the farrier for the following morning and since it was the holidays the farrier was either booked or not available, along with staff being off for the holidays we just could not book a day. My mare cannot go without shoes, so that sort of sucked! I already have my farrier booked for an all around shoeing & trim for a few days from now so that's already taken care of I suppose. 

Anyhow, I have searched and searched out local tack shop online (which isn't even open until 2 days from now, so that doesn't help me :lol and they simply do not have hoof oil? Can I just make some? I tried googling it and I guess some people do, however I could not find a very reliable recipe.

Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Despite claims, hoof dressings do nothing to strengthen a hoof. It is the same material as fingernails and we all know someone who's tried everything on their nails to strengthen them or stop them from chipping and it doesn't work. If the chips are small and the horse isn't lame, you are worrying for naught.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Despite claims, hoof dressings do nothing to strengthen a hoof. It is the same material as fingernails and we all know someone who's tried everything on their nails to strengthen them or stop them from chipping and it doesn't work. If the chips are small and the horse isn't lame, you are worrying for naught.


Really? I've always thought they did, I guess I thought wrong. Not even something homemade with canola oil or something similar? (a lot of my google searches came up with canola, this is why I ask, I've never personally had experience with using it so if it's a big no-no, no body jump on me I have never used it!) I guess I just assumed it would soak or coat the hoof and prevent any chips or minor cracks from going any farther. The ones on my mare are tiny, not really noticeable unless you look closely. She doesn't seem to be lame, and she's not in work currently ..she's actually just starting light lunging today. I've just loaded her down on bedding in the meantime. Before I had shoes on her hinds she would continually go lame and chip, I've never before had her lose a shoe, let alone a front so I suppose this is why I was/am so worried! 

But you're right, she's not dead lame, the chips are certainly not huge! I am such a worry wart when it comes to my girls


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The old fashoined favoriteused to be simply peanut oil. The good thing about peanut oil is that it doesn't thicken in the cold weather.

It is true that topical hoof conditioners dn't really help strengthen the hoof..it keeps them moist and may help with keepng away minor chips while shod but for a regular stengthening you need the strengthners you wuold add to the feed.

Some say the stuff is useless also and maybe it is a percentage of success but I've seen the difference in hoof condition in several horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

beverleyy said:


> Really? I've always thought they did, I guess I thought wrong.


From what I read/was told by couple farriers the dressings don't strengthen the hoof, and in fact may work other way around. 

As for chipping, first you can look into horse's diet: may be adding some supplements would help. And you can always do "touch-up" trim yourself to get rid of / prevent chipping.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> From what I read/was told by couple farriers the dressings don't strengthen the hoof, and in fact may work other way around.
> 
> As for chipping, first you can look into horse's diet: *may be adding some supplements would help*. And you can always do "touch-up" trim yourself to get rid of / prevent chipping.


what sort of diet supplements would you recommend? 
her feet never chip unless she is barefoot (looses a shoe).


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

The best hoof conditioner I have used is by Life Data Inc. All their products are good.


----------

